# Shrimp Burger



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

1lb Shrimp (Raw, deveined, and peeled)
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 Red Bell pepper (finely diced)
Green onion (about 2-3 should suffice) diced
Cilantro (1Tbsp or less to your taste)
Old bay seasoning to taste (about 1-2tsp)
Buns
Avocado
Tomato
Sprouts

Heat grill to 200-225*
Add shrimp, oil, cilantro, old bay into food processor or blender and pulse until a mince is made.
Place mince into a bowl and mix in the onion and bell pepper and mix together forming burgers. Place in the fridge to set up a little. 

Grill for 8-10 mins per side. 

Assemble and grub.


----------

